# Tichy crane and boom car completed



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Wanted to have a go putting together a mow consist. This is a long way from done but getting there. Trying to get the oily look on steel plate nailed. Used water effect mixed with pigment then bit of clear on top once dried. Anyone have a different trick?


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Looks A1 modeling to me !... You need no diff trick !


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Ty very kind


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Nailed it IMO. Better than my best results (using Oily Black paint from Floquil?)

But if you’re looking for alternatives just to experiment anyway… How about a drop of used motor oil? Might take 4 months to dry though lol Would be interesting to see what it looks like on something other than a garage floor for a change.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

OilValleyRy said:


> Nailed it IMO. Better than my best results (using Oily Black paint from Floquil?)
> 
> But if you’re looking for alternatives just to experiment anyway… How about a drop of used motor oil? Might take 4 months to dry though lol Would be interesting to see what it looks like on something other than a garage floor for a change.


Thanks appreciate that. My only thought till now was to heat a punch to depress the plastic ever so slightly to create a pocket for mixture to sit in to lose that raised appearance.
I’ll have to ask the chemist son what I could add if anything to real oil to hasten it’s drying But then I’d be looking for some real thin steel plate as well


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

It really came out great the way you did it. As someone on the forum once posted, "Perfect is the enemy of good."


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I prefer "Perfection is the enemy of progress"

I think your results look great, but perhaps you just need a better way to "smear" the oily patch rather than letting it pool. Maybe use an old pencil with a rounded off erasure to dip into your mix, then blot and smear the surface you are trying to grease?


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Looks cool, nice weathering. I just use black acrylic watered down. Do you have the crane too?
Don't leave us in suspense.
I have a maintenance consist like that and think having a bunch of flat cars for special use are cool!
As far as the cranes, they just add to the flatcars theme!
With my cranes, I learned to be able to raise and lower the crane boom manually.
I had the boom in a semi raised fixed position and found the boom would hit some of my telephone poles around the bends....eeeeek! So I got out my sewing thread and wound the crane spool to accept the thread and rigged the boom to move manually. My long fingernails became an issue to I made a tool crank to fit on the square end of the crane spool and can now manually run the boom for track travel.








Well I am getting ahead of myself as you may not have a crane to go with your maintenance flatcar.
Keep the pictures coming Raege.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Thanks for the kind comments all. @SF Gal I do have the crane kit as well. I started with the boom car as it’s “easier” 
Fun kit but really need good tweezers and I think I’ve spent almost as much time looking for dropped parts as assembling so far lol.
if it cools down will be finishing assembly and weathering and start priming the crane up.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Still a work in progress but all the parts are on it and started some damaging I mean weathering. Stay cool everyone and model on.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I dig it.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Calling it quits painting wise on the boom car. Just waiting on some decals to arrive and putting er to bed.
I think I adhered to less is more and didn’t go to far but I try to be Picasso but I only work with crayons and get carried away trying one more thing


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Raege, you need something in the bed, like a broken wheel or a empty case of beer...
Looks pretty beat...very cool.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

SF Gal said:


> Raege, you need something in the bed, like a broken wheel or a empty case of beer...
> Looks pretty beat...very cool.


I’ve got a load of tools and bric brac to secure once decaled and sealed. I like the empty case of beer have some bottles and cases left over from my brewery


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Something to secure the boom hook to. Could be anything from a waist high “handrail” or deck level grab iron to a boat cleat. The handrail type seems most common. Nice place for an old tarp to be hanging too. Or rope.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

That looks great!!


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

OilValleyRy said:


> Something to secure the boom hook to. Could be anything from a waist high “handrail” or deck level grab iron to a boat cleat. The handrail type seems most common. Nice place for an old tarp to be hanging too. Or rope.


Good call forgot all about that! Like the tarp idea I saw someone do a wicked tarp on house will have to find that again now that mind has been jiggled. Thanks


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Raege said:


> Good call forgot all about that! Like the tarp idea I saw someone do a wicked tarp on house will have to find that again now that mind has been jiggled. Thanks


That was me I think. A tarped roof awaiting repair? 
Trying to find a reference photo of the “railing type.” The cradle type & “side bumper” type of boom rests are heavier duty. The railing is light duty, just to secure the hook(s). Makes more sense on a car like the Tichy.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Thanks to @OilValleyRy have an example to work with for a railing style hook tie down. It will be that famous “just one more thing” on the tender. I have to agree with OilvalleyRy this is a more appropriate addition to tender and size of Tichy crane in progress. Here’s his find for others building a similar model


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Waiting on some railing pieces to make the hook rail so started on the crane.
Built a few sub assemblies and got it primed to continue.Plenty of swearing....I mean small parts for a ham fisted old guy to drop. One plus extra bending good for the back lol


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Been taking breaks on paint/assembly on crane to work on some details for the boom car. Have some Tichy tools and tried making tarps. Varied glue water ratio,type of glue,and a no glue just painted tissue sandwiched between aluminum foil. Have 1 more liquid wash on tarp then maybe a light powder.
Not sure which ones going to make the cut yet.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I like the tarps in photo 1 & 3.
Funny timing too. I’ve got tarp material drying as we s…type.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

OilValleyRy said:


> I like the tarps in photo 1 & 3.
> Funny timing too. I’ve got tarp material drying as we s…type.


I liberated some various colors of tissue from my wife’s craft stash. Want to try and get a brown oil canvas look. 
#3 was only painted then layered like phyllo dough and sandwiched between aluminum foil. I expected this to dry/harden quicker than the glue/water ones but was opposite. 
I may end up with one huge tarp covering entire car if I don’t relax lol
look forward to seeing your new tarps.The house roof you did was a great detailed scene


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Unreal attention to detail! Very nicely done!


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Thank you kind sir appreciate that.


----------



## MidwestMikeGT (Jan 4, 2021)

Wow! Where are you hiding your shrink-ray gun??? Very good work, sir!


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Thanks!













Think the fun of setting a scene up is just as fun as running for me.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Those tarps are amazing...I know that feeling of detailing, so rewarding. 
Very cool stuff sir, I can't even imagine what the crane will look like, but I know you will make it just as awesome. Looks like a real scene in itself. Someday you will have to share the whole layout with all the details.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Thanks 😊 Look forward to getting real layout going. RL has it only in my mind building scenery and module tops till I run out of storage for those. I ease the itch with some ez track now and again. Hoping by winter to get in gear.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Raege said:


> Thanks 😊 Look forward to getting real layout going. RL has it only in my mind building scenery and module tops till I run out of storage for those. I ease the itch with some ez track now and again. Hoping by winter to get in gear.


Same here. In the meantime, we plug away at what we can post sundown. Nothing wrong with finished models displayed on shelves. Notice the background of some of RE#1s photos?


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

New trucks and couplers in so wrapped it up today. Glued down the details just need a figure to go with coffee break scene on the crate.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Thank you


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Nifty nifty nifty!


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

@OilValleyRy Thank you and thanks for the inspiration to try the rope,thermos,and padlock. Enjoyed the challenge quite a bit. Lot of great modelers here who blow my mind sharing what’s possible.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

_Cool beans!_ Love the details! They really do make a scene plausable! Nice work....just have to get a good expression on the figures face....maybe someone from the past or a famous TV figure like Mr. Bill?


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Ha nice! Ohhhh No


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Got around to finishing up the crane. Tried fading the paint with mix of floor wax and grey paint. Thanks to @86TA355SR for input on ratio and color if paint to use. Not to horrible for first try. Only thing bugging me was the testers dull coat application but not visible at normal viewing distance.
here’s his they ended up


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Uh, ya missed a spot. No I’m just kidding! Lol
Museum quality results if I do say so myself, and I did.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Thank you very kind. Guess all you guys and gals around here are rubbing off on me


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Just great!!


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Thanks Gramps


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

You have really done a fantastic job! I need to improve my weathering skills.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Thanks Jeff


----------

